# Heroes "Godsend" Episode #112 1/22/2007 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow no thread? This site actually works. http://www.primatechpaper.com


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow no thread? This site actually works. http://www.primatechpaper.com


No thanks, I buy from Dunder Mifflin.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The paper company has some kind of portal in it. How else can H.R.M get from place to place so quickly? He has many people working for him and one of them is someone kind of like Hiro but can oly teleport in current time and teleport other people. 

The new invisble guy was way cool though.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

When I saw invisible guy I said Doctor Who out loud!!!!!!!!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow no thread? This site actually works. http://www.primatechpaper.com


Has anyone tried dialing the 800 number on the website?

I'd try it, but I'm afraid men in black will end up coming for me.


----------



## TSpoonEars (Feb 28, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> When I saw invisible guy I said Doctor Who out loud!!!!!!!!


Yeah, I didn't see that one coming at all!


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

TSpoonEars said:


> Yeah, I didn't see that one coming at all!


No? I saw his name in the opening credits so I knew he was coming. I didn't recognize him at first, but figured it out after a few seconds just because it had to be him, he wasn't anywhere else in the ep.



gastrof said:


> Has anyone tried dialing the 800 number on the website?


Yeah, I called the number. You just get a phone tree where no matter what choice you push, it just tells you "_all operators are currently busy, please visit our website at yadda yadda.._" If you select the job opportunities option, it'll give you the code to access the application on the website "*mt36*". I didn't fill out the app though, i'll let someone else do that part.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Michelle5150 said:


> No? I saw his name in the opening credits so I knew he was coming, but still didn't recognize him at first. I realized it was him after a few seconds just because it had to be. He wasn't anywhere else in the ep. I'm not a huge Dr Who fan anyway. Never watched it before the year he was on...


LOL!

No episodes had been flimed for over ten years prior to Chris being on the show. (A _very_ long hiatus.  )


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

You also get the job application code MT36 if you text APPLY to 46622 (as was onscreen) too. Playing through gets you a text, "You'll be hearing from me again soon. We have a lot to do together."


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I had read (probably on here) that Christopher Eccleston was going to be in this show at some point. Not only did I miss his name in the main credits, I also *totally* did not recognize him. If I hadn't read it in here, I would not have had any clue up to this point. D'oh!


----------



## TSpoonEars (Feb 28, 2002)

Bad invisible joke guy said:


> Yeah, I didn't see that one coming at all!





Michelle5150 said:


> No? I saw his name in the opening credits so I knew he was coming. I didn't recognize him at first, but figured it out after a few seconds just because it had to be him, he wasn't anywhere else in the ep.


Maybe I should have added the smiley  I'm not explaining, because it's not funny if you have to explain it 

I'll get my coat.........


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

[Hiro]Flying Man!!![/Hiro]


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Interesting that Nikki used super strength there when Jessica wasn't in control.

And will Zach's memory be jogged?

(And can Stacy Haiduk do an episode of Smallville so we can have a scene with her, Annette O'Toole, and Kristen Kreuk?)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Interesting that Nikki used super strength there when Jessica wasn't in control.


I took that scene (and others with *Niki*) to mean that she's switching back and forth pretty regularly between Niki and Jessica, not that Niki used Jessica's powers.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Unnecessary. And kinda boring. More bad prose recited by the narrator. More cheesy dialogue by pretty much everyone. More sappy mother-son, husband-wife, girl-bestgayfriend angst. Pretty much all the things that annoy me about the show and little of the stuff I like.

The episode ended just when it was getting interesting.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I hate the nikki/jessica storyline. Kill her off soon.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Unnecessary. And kinda boring. More bad prose recited by the narrator. More cheesy dialogue by pretty much everyone. More sappy mother-son, husband-wife, girl-bestgayfriend angst. Pretty much all the things that annoy me about the show and little of the stuff I like.
> 
> The episode ended just when it was getting interesting.


I was disappointed, too. Just a bunch of disjointed scenes of uneccessary dialog cobbled together. I'm tired of Niki telling Micah that everything will be OK and that she loves him. I'm tired of Peter... his cynicism or skeptism or denial or whatever it is needs to go. I'm tired of Claire's "i'm a teenage freak" angst. It's the same thing over and over.

Indian guy needs to put a bigger lock on the door. People already being there when he comes home is getting a little too trite.

And now we get a website address in big Sharpie letters held up to the TV screen. Should be no surprise that the URL actually worked. The producers will probably "leak" some cam footage of Claire up on youtube next.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

They did a really good job of summing up the last 11 episodes. I'm telling everyone that didn't see it from the beginning that this might be a good time to jump in and to call me if they have questions. Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

I agree. I actually didn't mind the episode -- it tied up some loose ends nicely, and started the next chapter. I am interested to meet Mr. Leiderman...

And Cherry Ghost, I loved your post. DM all the way!!!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Didn't know about Eccelston until reading AICN this morning. Didn't recognize him at first.

Called the number... however, they do talk about an access code. Didn't HRG give the Indian an access code? More importantly, if he did ... do we see it?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Didn't recognize Eccelston at all.

A nice summary episode to help me remember what the heck happened before the show went on its long hiatus. 

I have no problem with the Niki storyline other than the fact that I'd like it to get connected to the main storyline soon. Micah is probably going to be a big player somehow.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> And now we get a website address in big Sharpie letters held up to the TV screen. Should be no surprise that the URL actually worked. The producers will probably "leak" some cam footage of Claire up on youtube next.


Actually, they probably will - they've been extending the show outside of its one-hour television confines for most of its run. Personally, I love this type of thing. Claire has a myspace page, as does her friend, Zach. Hiro has a blog that is regularly updated. The online graphic novels come out frequently, and supplement the show. The primatech paper phone number and website came as no surprise because they're in keeping with the spirit of what the producers have been doing all along, but apparently now it is going to be on a more organized, grander scale. Here's a press release, and some selected text from it: http://www.herosite.net/wireless.htm



> Beginning on January 22nd, viewers will be invited to experience "Heroes" in a whole new way. As they investigate on-air clues and learn new truths about the characters, their involvement will lead them to new platforms, including interaction with unique mobile content; a WAP (Wireless Application Protocol) site that one of the characters gives them access to; a special "two screen" application which provides a real-time experience; access to the fictional Primatech Paper company's phone system; and significantly increased original content on NBC.com including secret files, hidden sites and original commentary from cast members added to each streaming episode.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

What, no one has mentioned Hiro's sword?

How does Linderman really fit in to all of this?

Oh, what's up with Hiro only being able to slow time, not stop it?


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

7thton said:


> Oh, what's up with Hiro only being able to slow time, not stop it?


Temporal constipation?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I really liked this episode. My husband actually sat and watched it all the way through with me. One thing he kinda noticed, the radiation man, he said he looks like the caveman from the Geico commercials. Is he?


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

7thton said:


> What, no one has mentioned Hiro's sword?
> 
> Oh, what's up with Hiro only being able to slow time, not stop it?


You mean the logo? Yeah, I noticed that. Very interesting.... Hopefully this turns into something of use and isn't just some Lost-esque diversion.

As for Hiro's powers... they were weakened. Just as in the early ep where he could only move a pencil or something, Hiro had limited abilities. Still kind of cool that he could only slow things down a little, rather than a lot (He never actually stops time I would guess).

VERY good 'welcome back' episode. It raised things a bit now that they've got some of the heros together than they are realizing that not only do others have some power, but they are all connected somehow.

By the way... I don't care if she's Nikki or Jessica... she annoys me. I understand that in the grand scheme of things, she has a role. I just wish that role was one f the people that got brain-munched by Sylar.... She's the ONLY character on the show that doesn't work.

Dr Who!!!! I KNEW he looked familiar. I just couldn't place it with him all scraggly and all.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

7thton said:


> What, no one has mentioned Hiro's sword?
> 
> How does Linderman really fit in to all of this?
> 
> Oh, what's up with Hiro only being able to slow time, not stop it?


I'm sure it's been said before, but to me, there's no doubt Linderman is the guy in charge of the HRG's operation.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I knew there was no way that we would actually be seeing Hiro in the past but it sure didn't take long for this to come true...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4641948&&#post4641948


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

GDG76 said:


> I knew there was no way that we would actually be seeing Hiro in the past but it sure didn't take long for this to come true...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4641948&&#post4641948


Buy this man a cookie!!

:up:


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

The online comic's pretty interesting this week. For those of you who don't mind spoilers, it's worth a few minutes of office time.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> I took that scene (and others with *Niki*) to mean that she's switching back and forth pretty regularly between Niki and Jessica, not that Niki used Jessica's powers.


I was debating this last night, but I rewatched the scene and the look on her face after she snaps the nightstick indicates to me that she was acting on instinct, but was still her, so she does have the super strength even w/out Jessica.

Personally I just wish she'd quit doing the Gollum thing and talking to herself like that.



7thton said:


> What, no one has mentioned Hiro's sword?


My assumption (and it's just speculation so I'm not spoiler-ing it) is that after he gets the sword he'll (either intentionally or inadvertently) transport himself back to ancient Japan and be the original owner of the sword that they were making such a big deal about in the museum. He'll then return to the present all bad-ass and in control of his powers. This may or may not happen until later, but it seemed pretty telegraphed to me (maybe I just read too much sci-fi).


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

MFruchey said:


> The online comic's pretty interesting this week. For those of you who don't mind spoilers, it's worth a few minutes of office time.





Spoiler



Did the gun store guy look like John Goodman to anyone else?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it wrong that I wish this show was just an hour of Hiro?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> I really liked this episode. My husband actually sat and watched it all the way through with me. One thing he kinda noticed, the radiation man, he said he looks like the caveman from the Geico commercials. Is he?


No... in last week's Entertainment Weekly, he has a little blurb in the Heroes article... he says he's most commonly mistaken for that guy.

What's up with Sylar???? How/Why did he not escape after he killed Eden? How did they restrain him and what are they doing to him now?

I forget how Radioactive Man got out of police custody.

Nice ep... a little slower than the others, but good nonetheless.


----------



## paksen (Feb 7, 2002)

I loved this episode 

The Hiro/Flying Man exchange about the words Hiro/hero and villain was highly amusing. Kinda sweet (?) that Hiro wanted to return the fake sword. Did he? I have to go back and watch that whole sword discussion... especially the part about the symbol. 

I also liked that Claire was starting over on getting Zach to be her friend. 

The guy in the desert? Was that Ted radioactive/nuclear man? 

Nikki, DL and Micah... Bring the kid to the forefront of that storyline please! Although I am kind of curious to see how Nikki is going to get out of the nuthouse 

Hiro's abilities do seem to be weaker. But so did Matt's ability - or maybe he's not figured out how to really work it yet. 

Could Linderman be Niki's father?

Looks like Hero's is doing the Lost thing with lots going on outside of the actual 1 hr tv show.

woo hoo, can't wait for nxt weeks episode


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

They were transporting him and I guess he got upset and the van they were moving him to blew up...at least I think that's how it went down.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

paksen said:


> Nikki, DL and Micah... Bring the kid to the forefront of that storyline please! Although I am kind of curious to see how Nikki is going to get out of the nuthouse


I can't agree more on bringing Micah to the forefront of that storyline...DL has an interesting power (that he uses quite lamely), but is a boring character and I'm sick of Niki/Jessica. As for how she escapes I imagine it might have something to do with a certain husband of hers who can walk through walls.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

At the very beginning, there were a few points that seemed important, but easy to miss. First, we got clear confirmation that HRG is not the boss - there is a "They" that makes the decisions - and second, they mentioned that they had checked Sylar's DNA and that they had only found the code for telekinesis, but none of the others --

Which implies that they have a way of checking for specific powers, that they know the codes for specific powers, and - since HRG said he needs Suresh because his dad was so much further along, that there is a LOT more going on along those lines than we knew. (Cool.)

Still, that list remains really interesting. Even if you can "use the human genome project" to search for specific genes in people, you have to have their samples in the first place. Where did a systematic collection of genetic samples of the population come from?

Anyone else think that the Haitian was simply standing near the door to the secret labs and arranging for everyone who saw it to immediately forget it?

I loved Hiro and Nathan: "FLYING MAN!" "Keep it down!" "flying man."


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

PeternJim said:


> I loved Hiro and Nathan: "FLYING MAN!" "Keep it down!" "flying man."


and he lowers his hand and makes the flying motion


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

paksen said:


> The Hiro/Flying Man exchange about the words Hiro/hero and villain was highly amusing.


Part of that conversation was ad libbed between the two actors. They filmed a more sedate version, just to be safe, but then decided to go with the comedic one. Greg Beeman talks about it in his blog .


----------



## paksen (Feb 7, 2002)

hapdrastic said:


> I can't agree more on bringing Micah to the forefront of that storyline...DL has an interesting power (that he uses quite lamely), but is a boring character and I'm sick of Niki/Jessica. As for how she escapes I imagine it might have something to do with a certain husband of hers who can walk through walls.


Oh yeah... DUH.

One thing for Niki... looks like she messed up one of the guards. That's amusing. Then breaking the nightstick! Still the whole Niki storyline isn't quite up to the same level as that of other characters


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> and he lowers his hand and makes the flying motion


WOOOOSHHHH!!!
shhh....
wooosshhhhh

That cracked me too.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> At the very beginning, there were a few points that seemed important, but easy to miss. First, we got clear confirmation that HRG is not the boss - there is a "They" that makes the decisions...


Just to be picky  , this was alluded to in an earlier episode (Fallout I think). Eden wanted to kill Syler, and HRG mentioned that "they" wanted to keep him around for testing. Eden said that she could tell him to kill himself and no one would know... HRG thought for a second and then decided to stick to their orders.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Eden was pretty hot. Maybe her twin sister will be a new hero.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

jking said:


> Eden said that she could tell him to kill himself and no one would know... HRG thought for a second and then decided to stick to their orders.


Just rewatched Fallout before this episode and this scene played differently for both me and my wife the second time around. To me it appeared that Eden was influencing HRG partially with her ability. He seemed to start to agree.
Then we see him look up sharply and see the Haitan appear around the corner. Then his head seemed to clear and he said no.

I'm guessing that she was influeincing him with her power of suggestion but then the Haitan blocked it when he came in range.


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

We need a little 24 infusion to speed this show up. It doesnt take Jack Bauer 6 weeks to stop a Nuclear bomb!


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

loubol said:


> We need a little 24 infusion to speed this show up. It doesnt take Jack Bauer 6 weeks to stop a Nuclear bomb!


Yes... but... didn't one already go off?

I'd rather wait 6 weeks and be 100% effective that 24 hours and only 50%...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PeternJim said:


> Still, that list remains really interesting. Even if you can "use the human genome project" to search for specific genes in people, you have to have their samples in the first place. Where did a systematic collection of genetic samples of the population come from?


I suspect it came from a serious misunderstanding of the HGP...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

There's a nice little commentary of last night's episode on NBC's website. I was trying to watch it but I can't get the audio of the commentary to be louder than the episode itself so I can't really hear any of it. Anyone else having this problem?

http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/video/commentary.shtml


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Just rewatched Fallout before this episode and this scene played differently for both me and my wife the second time around. To me it appeared that Eden was influencing HRG partially with her ability. He seemed to start to agree.
> 
> Then we see him look up sharply and see the Haitan appear around the corner. Then his head seemed to clear and he said no.
> 
> I'm guessing that she was influeincing him with her power of suggestion but then the Haitan blocked it when he came in range.


That's interesting. I watched the first 11 this weekend and that never occurred to me, but now that you mention it, it's certainly a possibility. In either case, my point remains the same, there was a mention of a "they" that HRG answered to before this episode. And in fact, it had never even previously occurred to me that HRG was the boss of the outfit.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> I took that scene (and others with *Niki*) to mean that she's switching back and forth pretty regularly between Niki and Jessica, not that Niki used Jessica's powers.


I got the opposite impression, namely that Nikki used super-strength and was surprised to see that it worked. Odd thing was, she didn't even stop to think about what she was doing. She just did it, THEN was surprised.


----------



## paksen (Feb 7, 2002)

Michelle5150 said:


> Yeah, I called the number. You just get a phone tree where no matter what choice you push, it just tells you "_all operators are currently busy, please visit our website at yadda yadda.._" If you select the job opportunities option, it'll give you the code to access the application on the website "*mt36*". I didn't fill out the app though, i'll let someone else do that part.


Filled out the app and got
"An HR representative will contact you shortly should your qualifications match our hiring needs at this time."
but I don't have a cell phone (yes an anomaly, I know), so no SMS text messages for me.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

loubol said:


> We need a little 24 infusion to speed this show up. It doesnt take Jack Bauer 6 weeks to stop a Nuclear bomb!


Yeah, but Jack only gets 24 hours for each one of his "adventures".

The people in HEROES are still stuck back in late October. They haven't even caught up to the Nov. 8th "danger date" yet.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

hapdrastic said:


> Personally I just wish she'd quit doing the Gollum thing and talking to herself like that.


Would you still complain if she was also sharing Gollum's wardrobe?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> At the very beginning, there were a few points that seemed important, but easy to miss. First, we got clear confirmation that HRG is not the boss - there is a "They" that makes the decisions - and second, they mentioned that they had checked Sylar's DNA and that they had only found the code for telekinesis, but none of the others --
> 
> Which implies that they have a way of checking for specific powers, that they know the codes for specific powers, and - since HRG said he needs Suresh because his dad was so much further along, that there is a LOT more going on along those lines than we knew. (Cool.)


Thanks for pointing that out. I noticed it too, but kinda forgot.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

gastrof said:


> > Originally Posted by devdogaz
> > I took that scene (and others with Niki) to mean that she's switching back and forth pretty regularly between Niki and Jessica, not that Niki used Jessica's powers.
> 
> 
> I got the opposite impression, namely that Nikki used super-strength and was surprised to see that it worked. Odd thing was, she didn't even stop to think about what she was doing. She just did it, THEN was surprised.


I see a combo of the two...

niki is getting a hold of jessica... she is conscious of her now, and can kind of control her and take back her body. when she wanted to hug micah, and the guard wouldn't let her, jessica started to come out, and she was about to open a can of whoopass on the guard. Then, at the last second, niki took over again, and she realized she broke the stick and couldn't believe it. I don't think niki purposely and intentionally used jessica's strength, she was jessica.

I think in the end, niki will be able to corral jessica so that they exist simultaneously, and she will be able to use superstrength as niki.


----------



## paksen (Feb 7, 2002)

loubol said:


> We need a little 24 infusion to speed this show up. It doesnt take Jack Bauer 6 weeks to stop a Nuclear bomb!


We've got three weeks before the bomb blows up. In 24 time, that's 21 seasons/years


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Well, it's also clear to me that the Mindreading Cop is DEFINATLY in the same time frame as everyone else. I didn't really believe he wasn't, but until this episode I don't think it had been confirmed.

I wish there had been more in this episode, but cannot wait for next week so I guess they evil plot is working.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

GDG76 said:


> I knew there was no way that we would actually be seeing Hiro in the past but it sure didn't take long for this to come true...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4641948&&#post4641948


I'm not entirely convinced it's come true yet.

In the painting, Hiro is brandishing a sword; you can see the blade. In the museum, Hiro struck the same pose as the painting, but the sword was still in it's scabbard.

I think there's a possibility that we may yet see that painting happen (but I don't think it will necessarily be Hiro going pre-historic).


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

loubol said:


> We need a little 24 infusion to speed this show up. It doesnt take Jack Bauer 6 weeks to stop a Nuclear bomb!


To be completely honest, I think at this point we have to accept the fact that New York is doomed. Hiro has seen it, and we know that there is no changing of the past, so it would seem there is no changing of the future possible also. This combined with the fact that all of Isaac's paintings have come to pass, although that may be a little suspect since the paintings themselves are not always what they seem. The only wildcard here is if it is Peter who actually blows up New York. His vision the future is a power that is not quite like Isaac's, so I wonder if it is one inherent to him and therefore alterable, or if there is someone else who we have yet to meet who can see visions of the future. Either way, the show so far is acting like we are leading up to the New York explosion. Somehow I think that in the grand scheme this has nothing to do with where they want to go with the show. The whole SAve the Cheerleader, Save the World bit seems to indicate that there is a much grander scale involved. Anyway, anyone else think New York is doomed besides me?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

I also thought Radioactive Man looked a lot like one of those Geico cavemen. My first thought was uh oh - the little Geico lizard's gonna get it now! 

Perhaps Hiro's problem with his powers is he needs to believe. Have faith. He had faith before he even got the power, but the whole thing with the waitress seems to have made him doubt somewhere inside. Once he had the "sword", you could see him light up.

And didn't Peter at the end, during another vision or whatever of him exploding, tell Nathan something like "I took/stole his powers, but I can't control it." ? I've already deleted the episode, so could someone check what word did Peter use? Maybe I misheard.

I thought it was cool - and kinda interesting - that Peter turned invisible himself apparently without even knowing or thinking about it.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

A nice article on Ali Larter in todays Inquirer:

Cherry Hill actress is one (or two?) of the Heroes










http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/16525188.htm


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

I didn't see this mentioned so far and I apologize if it was already discussed in an earlier thread, but wasn't that a different actor plaing Zach?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> Perhaps Hiro's problem with his powers is he needs to believe. Have faith. He had faith before he even got the power, but the whole thing with the waitress seems to have made him doubt somewhere inside. Once he had the "sword", you could see him light up.


I was thinking the exact same thing. It's a confidence issue.



Delta13 said:


> And didn't Peter at the end, during another vision or whatever of him exploding, tell Nathan something like "I took/stole his powers, but I can't control it." ? I've already deleted the episode, so could someone check what word did Peter use? Maybe I misheard.


I don't have the exact quote, but yeah, it was something like that. At the time I thought he had taken the power from the laughing guy in his vision, but obviously that's not the case since the laughing guy turned out to be invisible man. But I do believe he said something like "I TOOK his power", which indicates that at some point in the future maybe he learns how to STEAL and not just borrow the powers of others. Also, I may have missed something, but I couldn't figure out what made Peter want to go to Nevada. Did he see something in his vision that said he should go there?



Delta13 said:


> I thought it was cool - and kinda interesting - that Peter turned invisible himself apparently without even knowing or thinking about it.


Not sure what you mean by this. He has used powers on several occasions without knowing or thinking about it... Claire's power when he fell off the stadium, Nathan's power when he walked off of the ledge and floated for a second, drawing the stick figures in the hospital room, reading minds in the interrogation room...


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> I didn't see this mentioned so far and I apologize if it was already discussed in an earlier thread, but wasn't that a different actor plaing Zach?


I think it was the same actor. He seemed different, because he was acting different, but I thought it was the same guy.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

jking said:


> Also, I may have missed something, but I couldn't figure out what made Peter want to go to Nevada. Did he see something in his vision that said he should go there?


You mean besides seeing himself blow up and take out all of NYC? 

I think he just wanted to go somewhere uninhabited (thus his desire to go to the "desert") and that just led to Las Vegas.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

jking said:


> I don't have the exact quote, but yeah, it was something like that. At the time I thought he had taken the power from the laughing guy in his vision, but obviously that's not the case since the laughing guy turned out to be invisible man. But I do believe he said something like "I TOOK his power", which indicates that at some point in the future maybe he learns how to STEAL and not just borrow the powers of others. Also, I may have missed something, but I couldn't figure out what made Peter want to go to Nevada. Did he see something in his vision that said he should go there?
> 
> .


re: Nevada - i too wondered about that at first. But then i remembered what he asked about 'isn't that where they did all that nuclear bomb testing" or something to that effect. I think he wanted to get himself away from NYC so that if he goes nuclear, it'll be in the middle of the desert.

I also noticed the i TOOK his power and wondered the same thing... hehe, we seem to be on the same page jking!

edit: damn, typed to slow! beaten to the punch by 2 minutes


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jking said:


> I think it was the same actor. He seemed different, because he was acting different, but I thought it was the same guy.


Yea, same actor, but the character's now hetero.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

ruexp67 said:


> Well, it's also clear to me that the Mindreading Cop is DEFINATLY in the same time frame as everyone else. I didn't really believe he wasn't, but until this episode I don't think it had been confirmed.


I thought that Mindreading Cop bumped into Peter in the previous episode, while Peter was being taken away and Mindreading Cop was arriving with FBI Lady to investigate -- they briefly read each other's thoughts and got into a feedback loop of some kind. At least, that's my vague recollection, not having rewatched the earlier episodes since they were originally broadcast last year.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

jking said:


> But I do believe he said something like "I TOOK his power", which indicates that at some point in the future maybe he learns how to STEAL and not just borrow the powers of others.


My theory on this is that he can (and sometimes does) steal (vs use) other people's powers, and has done just that with Sylar. Sylar had a number of abilities stored in him, but the only one they're able to detect now is telekinesis, so maybe Peter absorbed all his powers. My question is...is it a temporary thing?

Maybe if he injures someone or is fighting them he takes their powers, but if he's just around them he borrows...and once he has better control he'll be able to do this consciously.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

Bill Reeves said:


> I thought that Mindreading Cop bumped into Peter in the previous episode, while Peter was being taken away and Mindreading Cop was arriving with FBI Lady to investigate -- they briefly read each other's thoughts and got into a feedback loop of some kind. At least, that's my vague recollection, not having rewatched the earlier episodes since they were originally broadcast last year.


He "bumped into him" in the interrogation room where they were questioning him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shaunnick said:


> To be completely honest, I think at this point we have to accept the fact that New York is doomed.


I think there's no way in hell that you're right...

In a show called "Heroes," they'll find a way for good to triumph over eveil.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mtcbuilder said:


> He "bumped into him" in the interrogation room where they were questioning him.


They did more than just bump into each other. FBI chick was interogating him when they picked him up after that other cheerleader was killed by Sylar. She brought Matt in to try to read his mind and that's when they got stuck in a feedback loop.

As far as why Peter wants to go to navada, i think he's doing it to cut himself off so New York doesn't blow up. But I think by doing this he's putting himself on a direct path to finding the radiation guy and absorbing his power. Then he'll have to go back to New York for some reason or another. I get the feeling when he goes back he sees Isaac with his girl and gets really jealous. That's when he's gonna notice that he must have absorbed the radiation guy's power but it will be too late.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Was anyone else confused by the Haitian talking to Claire? How exactly did they hook up? And what parts of Claire's memory did he remove, exactly? Obviously not the part about him or about her powers.

Someone help explain!


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Was anyone else confused by the Haitian talking to Claire? How exactly did they hook up? And what parts of Claire's memory did he remove, exactly? Obviously not the part about him or about her powers.
> 
> Someone help explain!


Claire's dad sent the Hatian to wipe Claire's memory, but he didn't do it. He seemed to think it was important she keep the memories, but not let on that she remembers anything.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Was anyone else confused by the Haitian talking to Claire? How exactly did they hook up? And what parts of Claire's memory did he remove, exactly? Obviously not the part about him or about her powers.
> 
> Someone help explain!


As AstroDad said, this was explained in the last episode. The Haitian told her that he was supposed to wipe her memory as he had already done with Zach and had done with her "mother" many times. However, for reasons unknown to us, the Haitian felt it was important for Claire not to lose her memories, but to make HRG think that she did.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> As AstroDad said, this was explained in the last episode. The Haitian told her that he was supposed to wipe her memory as he had already done with Zach and had done with her "mother" many times. However, for reasons unknown to us, the Haitian felt it was important for Claire not to lose her memories, but to make HRG think that she did.


And Claire is obviously playing along with this,
telling HRG that she doesn't remember anything from homecoming night.

We learned that the Haitian can wipe memories, but can't put them back,
and learned that he believes that God gave him this gift.
This might come into play in future episodes, HRG tells him to wipe someone, but Haitian doesn't believe God would want him to.

phox


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> They did more than just bump into each other.


Hence, my quotes around it. The previous poster thought they bumped into eachother, but clearly, as we both recall, Matt was trying to hear Peter's thoughts. Remember, the police thought he was the killer.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the Nevada answers everyone. I feel stupid now that the whole "get away from civilization" thing went right over my head.  I think I was distracted by the Radioactive Cave Man Dude being in Nevada, and thought Peter was going out there for some specific reason.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> And Claire is obviously playing along with this,
> telling HRG that she doesn't remember anything from homecoming night.
> 
> We learned that the Haitian can wipe memories, but can't put them back,
> ...


And Claire's trying to future-proof herself, asking Zack to film her healing "just in case" she needs to remind herself later ...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

paksen said:


> Could Linderman be Niki's father?


Niki's dad already made an appearance, where we learned about Jessica's death and how that seemed to spark the dual-personalities in Niki. Linderman also was using Niki/Jessica to frame Petrelli and who knows what else.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

So why can Peter see the invisible guy?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

logic88 said:


> So why can Peter see the invisible guy?


My assumption is because he was close enough to the guy to be able to absorb/leech/borrow some of the invisible guy's ability - much like he was able to see/talk to Hiro when Hiro stopped time in the subway.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> My assumption is because he was close enough to the guy to be able to absorb/leech/borrow some of the invisible guy's ability - much like he was able to see/talk to Hiro when Hiro stopped time in the subway.


I thought the first time Peter saw Invisible Guy was across the restaurant when Invisible Guy was stealing stuff from the patrons.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

logic88 said:


> I thought the first time Peter saw Invisible Guy was across the restaurant when Invisible Guy was stealing stuff from the patrons.


Actually, Peter first "saw" the invisible man in a dream while Peter was in the fever/coma in the hospital. Why? I'm guessing we just don't know yet.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Don't forget that Peter also became invisible in his fight with the guy. I guess two invisibles can see each other.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

logic88 said:


> I thought the first time Peter saw Invisible Guy was across the restaurant when Invisible Guy was stealing stuff from the patrons.


Which was about 30 feet or so, right? He was standing on the sidewalk on his cell phone, and IG was walking between a row of tables stealing stuff. That seems to be about the range that the Haitian's powers work at, and is probably about the same distance away as Hiro was, at first, when Peter noticed time had stopped on the subway.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

loved the episode. i esp love it when hiro and was talking to the other petrilli brother haha..


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:
 

> Which was about 30 feet or so, right? He was standing on the sidewalk on his cell phone, and IG was walking between a row of tables stealing stuff. That seems to be about the range that the Haitian's powers work at, and is probably about the same distance away as Hiro was, at first, when Peter noticed time had stopped on the subway.


Interesting point. Does that mean Peter can not be affected by other "powers"? Trying to remember if during his fight with Sylar, if Peter was hurt at all by Sylar's powers...


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

logic88 said:


> Interesting point. Does that mean Peter can not be affected by other "powers"? Trying to remember if during his fight with Sylar, if Peter was hurt at all by Sylar's powers...


No, it means that people with invisibility powers can see each other.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

so, either everything invisible guy touches turns invisible, or he has to deal with people seeing floating wallets, purses, and cell phones.

then if the former is true, he has to deal with people complaining about vanishing items... not that he would care...

the real question is... can invisible guy turn visible on command?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

It was really funny how pissed off invisible-man was at Peter, too. "Why can you see me???"

As if it was Peter's fault!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> so, either everything invisible guy touches turns invisible, or he has to deal with people seeing floating wallets, purses, and cell phones.
> 
> then if the former is true, he has to deal with people complaining about vanishing items... not that he would care...
> 
> the real question is... can invisible guy turn visible on command?


This is where I start to not think too deeply... All of the gifts these people have are genetic. DL can alter either himself or of the physical properties of objects he touches, so that he can pass through them. The invisible man must be acting on objects in a similar fashion: he either alters their physical properties, or he somehow extends his "cloak of invisibility" around objects in his proximity.

I'd rather just watch and enjoy!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> so, either everything invisible guy touches turns invisible, or he has to deal with people seeing floating wallets, purses, and cell phones.
> 
> then if the former is true, he has to deal with people complaining about vanishing items... not that he would care...
> 
> the real question is... can invisible guy turn visible on command?


I'm guessing no. I think his anger at Peter stemmed from him having to deal with his ability. At first, the power seems very cool, you're invisible, but then as you actually deal with it, you realize how lonely and non-existent you've actually become. It is like what the others are going through. He's struggling with it now and can't really control it. Over time, he'll become more comfortable with his power and possibly be able to turn it on and off.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

drew2k said:


> It was really funny how pissed off invisible-man was at Peter, too. "Why can you see me???"
> 
> As if it was Peter's fault!


"Nobody sees me!" had me laughing, the way the emphasis was on nobody.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks, I thought I heard Peter say he took RM's powers. I think the visions are a warning - specifically to Peter - that what seems to be the most obvious way out of whatever happens next actually causes the explosion.

There must be another way. That's maybe why all of the other heroes look so disappointed in the vision. (And _running_, too - good luck to those who didn't get superspeed as an ability!)

The lesson is that Peter cannot do it all by himself.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think there's no way in hell that you're right...
> 
> In a show called "Heroes," they'll find a way for good to triumph over eveil.


Oh come on, now, even a little bit possible? 

I agree on the thinking that the Invisible Man cannot turn his power "off" much like Peter or Claire cannot turn there powers off. Some powers are just passive, other's, like Hiro's, are very much active. His reaction would suggest that he has no control over it and may have never been "found" had it not been for a chance encounter with Peter.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Shaunnick said:


> I agree on the thinking that the Invisible Man cannot turn his power "off" much like Peter or Claire cannot turn there powers off. Some powers are just passive, other's, like Hiro's, are very much active. His reaction would suggest that he has no control over it and may have never been "found" had it not been for a chance encounter with Peter.


If he can't turn it off, what's the point in stealing money from wallets and purses?

No one is going to sell a beer to a floating 5 dollar bill.

phox


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

As for how Sylar was recaptured, you have to read the online comic. I recommend this anyway, though not until you've seen that week's show. The comics are pretty good. Part of this week's ties into the extra Heroes bit that aired during _Deal or No Deal_ (not a preview, it was an extra clip that wasn't in the show).

HRG told Suresh that the access code was on the back of the business card, however we only saw the front on camera.

Ted looks a lot like Theodore Kaczynski (the Unabomber), and even has a remote shack of his own.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> If he can't turn it off, what's the point in stealing money from wallets and purses?
> 
> No one is going to sell a beer to a floating 5 dollar bill.
> 
> phox


Bad acting. 





Good point. Oh well, I guess we'll find out Monday.


----------



## nrrhgreg (Aug 30, 2003)

Didn't read the entire thread, but has this theroy about Syler and Peter come up:


Spoiler



When they were in close contact Peter absorbed Sylers power of being able to take other peoples power, which he then used to steal the powers Syler had already taken? This would explain why HRG can't find any other powers in Syler, and why Peter went into the coma, being overwhelmed with all of the new powers.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Interesting questions on the app for "Primatechpaper":

1. If you work at a store and see a woman steal a can of soup to feed her family, would you:

Select 
Ignore it 
Inform the store manager 
Pay for it yourself

2. If you see a turtle lying upside-down on its shell in the middle of the road, you:

Select 
Run over it 
Take it to safety 
Avoid it

3. How do you reach conclusions?

Select 
Emotion 
Logic 
Research

4. How often do you put yourself above others?

Select 
Never 
Always 
Only if it benefits me

5. Are you fueled by:

Select 
Passion 
Money 
Routine

6. At a party, you are:

Select 
The center of attention 
An eavesdropper 
A gracious host

7. In stressful situations, you react by:

Select 
Taking charge 
Avoiding it 
Emulating proven leaders

When you are satisfied with all your responses, please press "submit."

Which would *you* choose??


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

In case you missed the bonus segment during _DOND_, it's now online at NBC.com as "Wireless".


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

logic88 said:


> I thought the first time Peter saw Invisible Guy was across the restaurant when Invisible Guy was stealing stuff from the patrons.


Which begs the question: If he is, indeed, invisible then why would he be stealing things (i.e. tips, money) if he was invisible to begin with? How would he spend/get rid of the ripped-off items? No logic there...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

newswatcher said:


> Which begs the question: If he is, indeed, invisible then why would he be stealing things (i.e. tips, money) if he was invisible to begin with? How would he spend/get rid of the ripped-off items? No logic there...


Yay, someone smeeked me within a page, 6 posts no less. 

phox


----------



## kyote (Oct 20, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> And now we get a website address in big Sharpie letters held up to the TV screen. Should be no surprise that the URL actually worked. The producers will probably "leak" some cam footage of Claire up on youtube next.


she's already got her own myspace page. does the boy have to post on youtube also?


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Just read the latest EW and it states that the Nevada-cabin-radiation guy is not the same actor as the Fed Ex commercials.


----------



## cal_s7 (Oct 1, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> and second, they mentioned that they had checked Sylar's DNA and that they had only found the code for telekinesis, but none of the others --
> 
> Which implies that they have a way of checking for specific powers, that they know the codes for specific powers


Did I miss something? Sylar stole telekinesis from his first victim. If this is showing up in his DNA then the other powers should as well. Peter does not steal powers, he duplicates them. He said so himself.

My guess is that they are still there in his DNA but they just don't have a very good handle yet on checking the DNA or simply don't have the information needed to detect the other powers.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

ced6 said:


> Just read the latest EW and it states that the Nevada-cabin-radiation guy is not the same actor as the Fed Ex commercials.


You mean the Geico commercials?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> If he can't turn it off, what's the point in stealing money from wallets and purses?
> 
> No one is going to sell a beer to a floating 5 dollar bill.


Maybe he likes his snacks in those bag sizes that are mainly sold in vending machines.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Shaunnick said:
> 
> 
> > To be completely honest, I think at this point we have to accept the fact that New York is doomed.
> ...


They could still have it both ways, by destroying New York in one timeline and save it in another... or something.

But I think Rob is right, it's extremely unlikely that New York will be destroyed. Maybe they'll destroy some other smaller town just to get some payoff along those lines.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

JYoung said:


> You mean the Geico commercials?


Yes, sorry


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Seeing this episode was great. I'm soooo excited for the rest. :up:


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

cal_s7 said:


> Peter does not steal powers, he duplicates them. He said so himself.


Peter said so, but I think he would be the first to admit that he's far from expert on the subject. Perhaps when he hones his powers, he will find that he has the choice of either duplicating or taking others' powers.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

newswatcher said:


> Which begs the question: If he is, indeed, invisible then why would he be stealing things (i.e. tips, money) if he was invisible to begin with? How would he spend/get rid of the ripped-off items? No logic there...


Oh come on. Do you only use money for actually handing it over to people in stores? I think it is probably safe to assume that an invisible guy doesn't hold down a regular job.

Assuming he isn't homeless (no clue so far), then he pays rent. And all the other things you need money for. Steal the money, deposit it at an ATM, write a check. Or heck, steal the money, put it in an envelope and put it in the super's drop box.

As for credit cards and such, who knows? First, who knows if he takes them, and second, we don't know if he has some sort of internet identity theft thing going to order stuff. Maybe he just stands over people's shoulders at the ATM and follows them until he can nab their wallet. Plenty of possibilities.

We don't know whether he shows up on security cameras or not (does his power just affect people's ability to see him, or does he really become literally invisible?) So maybe he can't just walk into a bank vault during working hours.

And just because people can't see him doesn't mean he can't interact with others, by leaving notes, writing on chalkboards, email, etc. Maybe he has a deal with a fence. Time will tell all that.

It is WAY too premature to just dismiss it all as "bad acting" or "bad writing."


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

AstroDad said:


> I didn't see this mentioned so far and I apologize if it was already discussed in an earlier thread, but wasn't that a different actor plaing Zach?


I think we are going to see some very stilted writing for that character for at least a while. The writers had a clear plan for his arc, and the network and his agent railroaded the change.
I expect to see a very fine line, where nothing is said or indicated one way or the other about the character's sexual orientation. Ever.

The actor sure played it differently, but that can also be because when we first met him, he was Claire's friend, and now he has forgotten he isn't hostile to her. It may just have been standoffishness, but he sure seemed to be deliberately butching it up.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

JYoung said:


> You mean the Geico commercials?


You mean smeek


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

alansh said:


> In case you missed the bonus segment during _DOND_, it's now online at NBC.com as "Wireless".


i just watched this.... whoa... cool...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> You mean smeek


Reread what I quoted.

Sorry, not Smeeking.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

the whole caveman-geico observation was a page 1 or 2 smeek


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry - my bad again. I missed where someone mentioned the EW article. I thought the question hadn't been answered. Happens to the best of us!


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> And just because people can't see him doesn't mean he can't interact with others, by leaving notes, writing on chalkboards, email, etc. Maybe he has a deal with a fence. Time will tell all that.
> 
> It is WAY too premature to just dismiss it all as "bad acting" or "bad writing."


Also... I haven't watched the episode again yet, but did something happen to suggest that he can't make himself visible and invisible at will? Nathan can fly when he wants, Hiro can bend time at will... was there anything to suggest this dude can't turn off his power as well?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> I think we are going to see some very stilted writing for that character for at least a while. The writers had a clear plan for his arc, and the network and his agent railroaded the change.


Sounds weird: do you have a cite for this?


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Sounds weird: do you have a cite for this?


There were several threads here about it. Here's one:
Zach (Claire's friend)... 
Plenty of links internal to the thread to external references, articles, etc.

And yes, it is weird. I don't think we've still heard the whole story. But I doubt Zach will be a major character, at least not for long.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

PeternJim said:


> I think we are going to see some very stilted writing for that character for at least a while. The writers had a clear plan for his arc, and the network and his agent railroaded the change.
> I expect to see a very fine line, where nothing is said or indicated one way or the other about the character's sexual orientation. Ever.
> 
> The actor sure played it differently, but that can also be because when we first met him, he was Claire's friend, and now he has forgotten he isn't hostile to her. It may just have been standoffishness, but he sure seemed to be deliberately butching it up.


You sure seem to be reading a lot into all of that. 

I am sorry we will not see the gay sex arc.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

jking said:


> Also... I haven't watched the episode again yet, but did something happen to suggest that he can't make himself visible and invisible at will? Nathan can fly when he wants, Hiro can bend time at will... was there anything to suggest this dude can't turn off his power as well?


I don't think we saw/heard anything specific, but his general look of shagginess implied to me that he hadn't seen a mirror in quite awhile, making me think he was "stuck" in invisibility mode. Then again, him stealing money made me think I was wrong about that, so we'll see.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

And the way Mr. Invisible said "You can see me? Nobody can see me!", implied that he was stuck in invisible mode, at least thats the impression I got.


phox


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> And the way Mr. Invisible said "You can see me? Nobody can see me!", implied that he was stuck in invisible mode, at least thats the impression I got.
> 
> phox


If I were able to fly and saw someone else suddenly flying beside me, I might say, "You can fly too? I thought I was the only one who could fly!"... but that wouldn't necessarily mean that I was stuck in flight.

If he was in the process of "using" his power, he wouldn't expect anyone to be able to see him. That doesn't mean he can't turn it off.


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

Anybody see the video called "wireless" on the NBC website. It explains alot.

Its under featured videos
http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/making/


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

PeternJim said:


> There were several threads here about it. Here's one:
> Zach (Claire's friend)...
> Plenty of links internal to the thread to external references, articles, etc.
> 
> And yes, it is weird. I don't think we've still heard the whole story. But I doubt Zach will be a major character, at least not for long.


Would be a good semi-recurring character to kill off, if nothing else.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

loubol said:


> Anybody see the video called "wireless" on the NBC website. It explains alot.
> 
> Its under featured videos
> http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/making/





Spoiler



It's pretty much the same story as this week's online comic as well, although it was a bit more dramatic live-action than in comic form.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

marksman said:


> You sure seem to be reading a lot into all of that.
> 
> I am sorry we will not see the gay sex arc.


We wouldn't have seen that, regardless.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Today's Ask Ausiello talks about Zach:


Spoiler



Get this: Monday's episode was Dekker's  and Zach's  last. And let's not be so quick to blame Dekker. As I was recently made aware, his manager was one of several forces conspiring to "straighten up" Zach (one of which is very high up).


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm interested in finding out more about Linderman. I think he knows more about the Heroes than we suspect. Did I read here that Linderman might be Claire's father's boss? That's a possibility...he has been buying up Isaac's paintings. Maybe he knows that they mean?

J


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

jwjody said:


> I'm interested in finding out more about Linderman. I think he knows more about the Heroes than we suspect. Did I read here that Linderman might be Claire's father's boss? That's a possibility...he has been buying up Isaac's paintings. Maybe he knows that they mean?
> 
> J


I think Linderman definitely has some connection in all of this. His name has popped up in too many times in relation to the heroes. I still think something is going on with Mohinder's girlfriend back home and the company she works for, the one she tried to get him to come work for. It was in some type of genetics-related field. Possibly Linderman, or at the very least HRG, has some connection with this company.


----------



## bro1ncos (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone think that Hiro's sword is metphorical? Not sure I believe this, but when Hiro slung the tube, that the painting was in, it reminded me of a sheath for a sword. Was wondering if the painting could be the weapon and not necessarily a sword.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> Anyone think that Hiro's sword is metphorical?


he was a sword in the future. when he visited peter petrelli on the subway he was wearing a sword.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

jking said:


> I think Linderman definitely has some connection in all of this. His name has popped up in too many times in relation to the heroes. I still think something is going on with Mohinder's girlfriend back home and the company she works for, the one she tried to get him to come work for. It was in some type of genetics-related field. Possibly Linderman, or at the very least HRG, has some connection with this company.


Good catch! Hadn't thought of that! I think we are finally starting to see some movement in Mohinder's story arc to tie him funtionally into the rest of the stories, so I think we are about to get a lot of Mohinder stuff. Now if we can just get Parkman and Bonnie and Clyde on board....

But the action is moving back to Vegas. I don't think Niki/Jessica's dad IS Linderman, but I'd be surprised if there wasn't a link there somewhere, too.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm thinking Ed Deline (from Vegas) is Claire's father.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

In real life I am against the death penalty, but neverthless I wish they would go ahead and kill off Niki/Jessica -- I wouldn't have thought it possible but that subplot is getting even more irritating. Or at least tie it in to the rest of the plot. What does Niki have to do with anything else anyway? There is the Linderman connection and the weekend with Nathan, but other than that it really seems unconnected to the main plot.

This is a wild guess but after seeing next week's preview I wonder,


Spoiler



Is it at all possible that Niki is Claire's biological mother (with a different father than Micah)? The preview showed her talking to "Mom" on the phone, and I was trying to think if we'd met any characters who could be that person. I assume that Claire's bio parents have special talents, and Claire is what, 5 or 6 years older than Micah, which seems plausible. That would be a way to tie the Niki storyline to the rest of the characters. Of course Niki doesn't look like she's in any shape to be making phone calls, so probably not, but I did wonder about it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Ruth said:


> In real life I am against the death penalty, but neverthless I wish they would go ahead and kill off Niki/Jessica -- I wouldn't have thought it possible but that subplot is getting even more irritating. Or at least tie it in to the rest of the plot. What does Niki have to do with anything else anyway? There is the Linderman connection and the weekend with Nathan, but other than that it really seems unconnected to the main plot.
> 
> This is a wild guess but after seeing next week's preview I wonder,
> 
> ...


I would say no to your spoilerized question. The Nigerian told Claire that her parents worked for HRG. We've seen no indication that Niki works for him.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I would say no to your spoilerized question. The Nigerian told Claire that her parents worked for HRG. We've seen no indication that Niki works for him.


I took that to mean that her fake "real" parents worked for Daddy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I took that to mean that her fake "real" parents worked for Daddy.


That's what I thought.

But I still don't buy Niki as Claire's mother. Is she even old enough? [edit] 13 year age difference IRL...


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Ruth said:


> What does Niki have to do with anything else anyway? There is the Linderman connection and the weekend with Nathan, but other than that it really seems unconnected to the main plot.


Don't forget her tattoo is the same as the symbol on Hiro's sword.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

nataylor said:


> Don't forget her tattoo is the same as the symbol on Hiro's sword.


Oh, she obviously has a power like the others, and I'm sure her name is on the List. It's connected in that sense. But other than that she isn't tied in to the main story themes at all. She doesn't know anything about the world ending, she isn't in any of the NYC explosion scenes, she isn't connected to HRG or Sylar or Mohinder, she isn't interacting with the other characters in any significant way . . . it just seems like an outlying subplot to me.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ruth said:


> She doesn't know anything about the world ending, she isn't in any of the NYC explosion scenes, she isn't connected to HRG or Sylar or Mohinder, she isn't interacting with the other characters in any significant way . . .


Not yet.

Give 'em time. The show's been on for only 12 episodes. Only "24" moves faster than this show!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm not sure I interpreted the sylar telekenesis scene the same as others. Does anyone have the exact dialogue? I thought they said the didn't know what powers he had besides telekenesis because they only knew what the power of one victim was before they were killed - that being the telekenesis guy that Dr. Suresh knew about. Seems like the other names are just on the list and sylar kills them without knowing their power, or studies them until he knows their power.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I would say no to your spoilerized question. The Nigerian told Claire that her parents worked for HRG. We've seen no indication that Niki works for him.


Whoa...there's a Nigerian on the show?!? Is he the Haitians alter ego? Weird though...especially since Haiti is a Caribbean Island and Nigeria is on the West coast of Africa.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Ruth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is it at all possible that Niki is Claire's biological mother (with a different father than Micah)? The preview showed her talking to "Mom" on the phone, and I was trying to think if we'd met any characters who could be that person. I assume that Claire's bio parents have special talents, and Claire is what, 5 or 6 years older than Micah, which seems plausible.





Spoiler



everyone knows claire's mom is upcoming celebrity guest star... SULU!!



that question needn't be spoilered, no?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> that question needn't be spoilered, no?


My comments referenced something that happened in the preview for next week, so I spoiler-tagged it for people who don't like to know what's in the previews. But you're right, my supposition itself was just a guess and that part didn't need to be spoilerized.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> But the action is moving back to Vegas. I don't think Niki/Jessica's dad IS Linderman, but I'd be surprised if there wasn't a link there somewhere, too.


No way Linderman is her dad. Didn't Linderman force her to seduce Peter? Not that it's inconceivable for a crime boss, but I don't think in this show we are going to have her father make her do something of that nature (even given what her father really DID do to Jessica).

[Reba] Craaaap [/Reba] I smeeked.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

mitkraft said:


> No way Linderman is her dad. Didn't Linderman force her to seduce Peter? Not that it's inconceivable for a crime boss, but I don't think in this show we are going to have her father make her do something of that nature (even given what her father really DID do to Jessica).


Yes, discussed earlier in this thread.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Linderman could be _Claire's_ dad.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

wprager said:


> Linderman could be _Claire's_ dad.


Interesting.

HRG most likely knows who Claire's biological parents are. If Linderman is the bio-dad and if HRG works for Linderman, does Linderman know that Claire is his daughter?

Could Claire be an assignment for HRG? HRG really seems to love Claire and wants to protect Claire, so I'll say, "no".

Speculation on top of speculation: If HRG works for Linderman, and Linderman is Claire's bio-dad, I'm thinking Linderman DOESN'T know Claire is his daughter... and HRG is doing everything to protect Claire from finding out about Linderman.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Linderman is God!


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Not to defend Niki (but I suppose someone should  ), but she and the family do appear in the explosion "vision" scenes of Peter.

While I like the idea of Linderman being Claire's dad, I'm not sure about him having powers. And the implication is that he would have powers if he is her father.

Maybe her father is Will Ferrell as the Cheerleader Guy from SNL. "No really, I'm your father - that's why you like cheerleading so much!"


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd say there is a good possibility that Linderman is Claire's dad, especially given the remark Peter's/Isaac's girlfriend made about him buying up all of Isaac's paintings he could. In any case, he's definitely involved with the Heroes somehow, why else would he want to buy all of those paintings?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> While I like the idea of Linderman being Claire's dad, I'm not sure about him having powers. And the implication is that he would have powers if he is her father.


Maybe his super power is that he can somehow manifest millions of dollars out of nothing.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

mmilton80 said:


> Eden was pretty hot. Maybe her twin sister will be a new hero.


A human can be attracted to an Owl?


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

Kinda OT, but did anybody catch the Mohinder character on Jay Leno last night? They showed a clip from HEROES, but it appeared to be a future episode, as I didn't recall ever seeing that clip before. Too bad I wasn't recording Leno :/


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

mmilton80 said:


> Whoa...there's a Nigerian on the show?!? Is he the Haitians alter ego? Weird though...especially since Haiti is a Caribbean Island and Nigeria is on the West coast of Africa.


Doh!


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

My guess is that whatever the project is, HRG's bosses don't know about Claire. It seems to me that he is working very hard to make sure that nobody, including Claire, knows about her powers and that she isn't on "the list."

I suspect that whatever it is that the project is collecting people for (or doing with them, though there seems to be a "catch and release" thing going on), he doesn't want Claire involved in it. My guess is that the records show that Claire's biological parents and their "daughter" are dead - or at least that they think their daughter is. Then HRG arranged to adopt her. I wouldn't be surprised to find that he and his wife can't have kids and that her brother is adopted as well (although that may have been conveniently "forgotten" via Haitian guy.)

Until we learn otherwise, I'm assuming that Claire is off the project radar - and that's about to change.

Be very interesting to see how that phone call in the previews goes.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Got this email response from "Primatech Paper Co.":

Note the address:

"Thank you for your interest in Primatech Paper and taking the time to complete our employee application.

We are always interested in unique individuals with special abilities to help us provide the best service to our many clients.

Please retain this email for your records. A Primatech Paper representative will be contacting you in a few weeks with the next steps.

You've received this update because you subscribed to it while visiting www.PrimatechPaper.com.
To unsubscribe, click on the following link: unsubscribe me
***Please allow 3 to 5 business days for your unsubscribe request to take effect.***
You may also unsubscribe by mail. Send your request including your name and e-mail address to:
Primatech Paper "Unsubscribe", *100 Universal City Plaza, Bldg. 1360 2nd Floor, Universal City, CA 91608*

Sorry if this is a dupe post *but 6-pages*, I mean....


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

A bit of trivia for your amusement:
*Mister Linderman* is an anagram for:

Mastermind Liner

Merriment Island

Retrains Mild Men

Internals Rimmed


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Actually, I like this anagram for my name better.... Now, tell me my name.

(Ooops, can't do that: you could actually find out my name!!)

(BTW, you will _not_ find any anagram for Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

newswatcher said:


> Sorry if this is a dupe post *but 6-pages*, I mean....


Yes, you mean your time is too valuable to worry about previous postings -- even with an easy to use search feature.

But good for you. Hope you get hired.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Maybe his super power is that he can somehow manifest millions of dollars out of nothing.


I like it! The "Powerball Gene" - not as cool as healing, flying, or stopping time, but I could learn to live with it.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks I was rejected as a Heroes-wanna-be  :

Thank you for your interest in Primatech Paper and taking the time to complete our employee application.

Unfortunately, after reviewing your submission, we don't have any openings that match your skill-set at this time. You are always welcome to re-apply at a later date.

You've received this update because you subscribed to it while visiting www.PrimatechPaper.com.
To unsubscribe, click on the following link: unsubscribe me
***Please allow 3 to 5 business days for your unsubscribe request to take effect.***
You may also unsubscribe by mail. Send your request including your name and e-mail address to:
Primatech Paper "Unsubscribe", 100 Universal City Plaza, Bldg. 1360 2nd Floor, Universal City, CA 91608


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Yea, same actor, but the character's now hetero.


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

PeternJim said:


> Yes, you mean your time is too valuable to worry about previous postings -- even with an easy to use search feature.
> 
> But good for you. Hope you get hired.


"Thank you for your interest in Primatech Paper and taking the time to complete our employee application.

We are always interested in *unique individuals* with special abilities to help us provide the best service to our many clients."

I guess they like the way I used google to get the correct answers to their
email survey; thank you for your words of encouragement, Peter and/or Jim!


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I got a second text message:


> Hav u applied @ www.primatechpaper.com? Pswrd is MT36. Do this so we can strt wrking 2gether to bring 'em all down.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

wprager said:


> Today's Ask Ausiello talks about Zach:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This was wrong, huh?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> This was wrong, huh?


I was thinking the same thing watching the show. I just checked Ask Ausiello (it comes out every Wednesday) and a quick scan doesn't show any references to Zach.

And, not to drag up that old dead horse and start flogging it again, but I was re-reading the transcript of the premiere. Right after Zach gives Claire the tape of her fall he offers to give her a ride home on the handlebars of his bike. She turns him down and says something like "I'll still talk to you in front of people tomorrow."

Sorry, perhaps he was originally written to be "confused" but in that first episode it was fairly obvious he liked Claire.

Correction: I must have typed my search terms wrong, but this is what's in today's AA:


Spoiler



* Question: Wait, didn't you say that last week's Heroes was Thomas Dekker's last (Ask Ausiello 1/24)? Either he's got a doppelganger, or that was him in Monday's episode. Keira*
Ausiello: Did I say that was his last episode? What I meant to say was that he recently filmed his last episode. (You wanna try doin' this job? Do you?! Didn't think so.)


----------

